# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Ham-ARRL- Communication,Antenna.... BOOKS

## p.gabr

Σε μια αναζήτηση επεσα εδω , ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα,σιγουρα σε ολους κάτι θα αρέσει
Ham-ARRL- Communication,antenna BOOKS και πολλα αλλα βιβλια,μπορειτε να κατεβάσετε απο το rapid


http://hamradiobooksmagazines.wordpress.com/

----------

Brown Fox (08-10-12), 

ChristosK (08-10-12), 

sakisr (08-10-12), 

SV1EDG (11-10-12), 

TSAKALI (09-10-12)

----------

